# New Gibson Brendon Small Thunderhorse Explorers coming (reverse headstock content)



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Andromalia (Apr 1, 2016)

Sign me up for a white one.


----------



## electriceye (Apr 1, 2016)

Wassup wit doze nutz?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 1, 2016)

The brass nuts Gibson used last year. These have been in the works for almost a year apparently.


----------



## bnzboy (Apr 1, 2016)

cute dog


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## JD27 (Apr 1, 2016)

Reverse headstock Explorer is so sick!


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 1, 2016)

I definitely want the white one. DA SECKS!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Apr 1, 2016)

Taken from the thread over on mg.org (credit to Randy)


----------



## katsumura78 (Apr 1, 2016)

Looks really cool!


----------



## big_aug (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm in for a white for sure


----------



## big_aug (Apr 1, 2016)

I wanna see the black one though too. I'm definitely getting one if they make them


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Apr 1, 2016)

Thank god for fugly reversed headstocks. Do not even remotely want.


----------



## big_aug (Apr 1, 2016)

I just dislike Gibson in general, but I'll probably crack and get one.


----------



## MoshJosh (Apr 1, 2016)

OH MY F*CK! Do want!

Any guess on price?


----------



## big_aug (Apr 1, 2016)

Probably like $1500 if they make them


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Apr 1, 2016)

How did they make the white fretboard? Is it a composite material like Parker used to use? Or did they just paint it?


----------



## big_aug (Apr 1, 2016)

Same as the Snowfalcon I imagine


----------



## Womb raider (Apr 1, 2016)

Def not that white one. I'd spend more time cleaning it than playing.


----------



## Low Baller (Apr 1, 2016)

They should make a whole metalocalypse series the skwisgar, Toki, and Murderface


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Apr 1, 2016)

Sign me up for a white one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 1, 2016)

Low Baller said:


> They should make a whole metalocalypse series the skwisgar, Toki, and Murderface



They did a Swisgar and Toki sig model. No Murderface one, though.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Apr 1, 2016)

Sermo Lupi said:


> How did they make the white fretboard? Is it a composite material like Parker used to use? Or did they just paint it?


I've seen an all-white Snow Falcon V (remember that was another Brendon Small sig) like this as well as an all-white baritone SG just like this. 

I'm guessing that they somehow dye the fretboard?


----------



## big_aug (Apr 1, 2016)

The explorers are Swisgar and the V was Toki. I love Brendan Small, so I'll probably get one. I had the silverburst original Gibson Thunderhorse and regret selling it. This can be my redemption.


----------



## neurosis (Apr 1, 2016)

Wow. That looks promising. What was the price on the older versions? I wonder how much these will go for.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 1, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I'm guessing that they somehow dye the fretboard?



From the Snow Falcon page:



> Its visually stunning fingerboard is created from white polymer laminated to hard baked maple



I think the original Thunderhorse was $1799. I don't remember exactly. The Snow Falcon was $1500.


----------



## neurosis (Apr 1, 2016)

Those are actually pretty decent prices considering the co-marketing and all. I love the silver burst Explorer, but I see they aren´t going down in price, especially on Reverb.


----------



## big_aug (Apr 1, 2016)

They've never been much more than standard explorers or Vs but they always been limited. I might actually preorder a guitar which I think is insane lol


----------



## big_aug (Apr 1, 2016)

I really want to get an Ormsby Metal custom or semi custom, but if they don't do a run or take orders before these are released (if they do) I probably won't be able to resist


----------



## big_aug (Apr 1, 2016)

https://youtu.be/6_FhwS43IYE

I don't know how to embed


----------



## A-Branger (Apr 1, 2016)

why the white fretboard... buahg


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 2, 2016)

That reverse headstock white Explorer has me feelin' some type of way  almost makes me forget that I can't gel with Gibson guitars to save my life


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 2, 2016)

I don't know how to feel about the reverse headstock, I dislike that I like it and like that I dislike it, but I want it.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 2, 2016)

Andromalia said:


> Sign me up for a white one.



Buy the Lzzy Hale one


----------



## neurosis (Apr 2, 2016)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Buy the Lzzy Hale one



Does it come with taco flavored kisses?


----------



## JD27 (Apr 2, 2016)

neurosis said:


> Does it come with taco flavored kisses?


----------



## manu80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Why epi version of matt heafy, Tony iommi, brent hinds etc and a gibson for him ?
Sometimes i don't get the logic/marketing logic
It's not criticism, just a thought by the way ( light tone inside)


----------



## big_aug (Apr 2, 2016)

Dethklok have been Gibson endorsees for years. The prev sigs were extremely popular and are highly desired now. I'm sure these will be limited also. Bottom line is they sell. Who wants a iommi Sig when you can have a Swisgar Sig? No contest


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 2, 2016)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Buy the Lzzy Hale one


I would have actually, the thing is that the Lzzy was released the year Gibson went nuts on prices, it was 500 more than the Kelliher explorer I have and love for....no reason. Plus, the quality of the run seems questionable.

I actually would have bought the snow V but it seems I'm condemned to get V-less for life as Gibson insists on that awkward jack placement.

Plus, I sold a bunch of stuff recently so my GAS budget is pretty nice this year.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 2, 2016)

big_aug said:


> Dethklok have been Gibson endorsees for years. The prev sigs were extremely popular and are highly desired now. I'm sure these will be limited also. Bottom line is they sell. Who wants a iommi Sig when you can have a Swisgar Sig? No contest



Just because people on this forum are meh about Iommi and more into Dethklok doesn't mean an Iommi won't sell. Head over to MLP and you will meet a host of dudes who neither know nor care who Swisgar is, and would happily drop 2K on an Iommi sig without blinking.

Many of these same people dropped crazy money on the iron parachute replica of the Tychobrahe wah that he uses live and used on the first sabbath record. I would be all over an Iommi sig if I could afford one, but I don't assume that I represent the whole of the guitar-buying community


----------



## big_aug (Apr 2, 2016)

*mod edit: thanks for the trolling run... Let's stop the stupidity and get back to the guitars now folks.*



CaptainD00M said:


> Just because people on this forum are meh about Iommi and more into Dethklok doesn't mean an Iommi won't sell. Head over to MLP and you will meet a host of dudes who neither know nor care who Swisgar is, and would happily drop 2K on an Iommi sig without blinking.
> 
> Many of these same people dropped crazy money on the iron parachute replica of the Tychobrahe wah that he uses live and used on the first sabbath record. I would be all over an Iommi sig if I could afford one, but I don't assume that I represent the whole of the guitar-buying community




Swisgar has more talent in his pinky than the entire guitar community. There is no way someone doesn't know about Dethklok or Swisgar. Dethkklok is probably the most important and influential metal band of all time.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 2, 2016)

Nope, that's Chuck Norris.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 2, 2016)

Chuck Norris and Mr. T walk into a bar, that bar explodes and kills everyone in a three mile radius because no bar can contain that much awesome.


----------



## A-Branger (Apr 2, 2016)

big_aug said:


> Dethklok have been Gibson endorsees for years. The prev sigs were extremely popular and are highly desired now. I'm sure these will be limited also. Bottom line is they sell. Who wants a iommi Sig when you can have a Swisgar Sig? No contest



but the silverburst thunderhorse explorer was an Epiphone  unless they also released a small run of Gibsons

I also saw A LOT of those epiphones thunderhorses with a broken headstock right around the nut on ebay


----------



## Mattykoda (Apr 2, 2016)

Gibson did indeed do a limited run of thunderhorse explores. Sold like hot cakes!
Gibson.com: Gibson Dethklok Explorer


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 2, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> but the silverburst thunderhorse explorer was an Epiphone  unless they also released a small run of Gibsons
> 
> I also saw A LOT of those epiphones thunderhorses with a broken headstock right around the nut on ebay



They did both a limited edition Gibson AND Epiphone model.



> Why epi version of matt heafy, Tony iommi, brent hinds etc and a gibson for him ?
> Sometimes i don't get the logic/marketing logic
> It's not criticism, just a thought by the way ( light tone inside)



Usually it's what the artist requests. I heard Matt Heafy wanted to do a Epi model because he wanted his model to be affordable. Brent Hinds went with Epiphone because they treated him better (or just tolerate him, because he didn't want to "kiss Gibson's ass" ).


----------



## geekusa (Apr 6, 2016)

The Thunderhorse was $2699 when it came out I believe.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 6, 2016)

That was MSRP. It was more like $1600 street.


----------



## Edika (Apr 7, 2016)

I hope the other one would be just his silverburst explorer with reverse headstock. Even if it's all black it will still look cool. The white one looks really nice too. 

I'm still kicking myself for not buying a Thunderhorse when they came out. Searching for one used seems to be going closer to it's MSRP and personally I find that unacceptable. I don't consider someones gunk, paw prints and whatever damage they have inflicted on the guitar to add to it's original value, limited model or not.


----------



## Mprinsje (Apr 7, 2016)

Holy damn reversed headstocks on explorers look fugly as all hell.


----------



## geekusa (Apr 7, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That was MSRP. It was more like $1600 street.



Ah my mistake, $1600 does seems to be more in line with other signature explorers.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 8, 2016)

There was a 500 difference between the Lzzy hale and the Kelliher one so I hope the price fo the former was just part of the 2015 madness (All in all, given what you get, the Kelliher should be the most expensive of the two) and that this one will be more like the latter.


----------



## park0496 (Apr 8, 2016)

If the Gibson Explorer HP's are $1650, these gotta be a few hundred more


----------



## hairychris (Apr 11, 2016)

Never listened to this band, don't particularly get on with Gibsons, but damn a reversed headstock Explorer is pretty damn awesome!


----------



## pastanator (May 26, 2016)

Nighthorse. He must have multiple sigs coming out cause he teased an epiphone with a maple fretboard last week or so. idk how to link to a specific post and dont feel like screenshotting so here

https://www.instagram.com/brendonsmall/


----------



## BoneClaws (Jun 10, 2016)

I love the original Silverburst Thunderhorse but the Snow Falcon and now this new Explorer... aren't quite so much doing it for me. The white on white on white on white color scheme is more boring to me than cool. And reverse headstocks on Explorers are all kinds of wrong. I'm just not feeling it.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jun 11, 2016)

Since someone else bumped it: I saw in the General Music Discussion forum several weeks ago that apparently Metalocalypse has been cancelled. Adult Swim isn't interested in pursuing further seasons, and they won't release the rights to let Brendon crowd fund it or whatever either. The show is just kind of dead in its tracks. 

Anyone know what this will mean for these upcoming sigs? My guess is that nothing will really change since he'd likely stay on as an endorsee working on other projects, but that's just a guess.


----------



## BoneClaws (Jun 11, 2016)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Since someone else bumped it: I saw in the General Music Discussion forum several weeks ago that apparently Metalocalypse has been cancelled. Adult Swim isn't interested in pursuing further seasons, and they won't release the rights to let Brendon crowd fund it or whatever either. The show is just kind of dead in its tracks.
> 
> Anyone know what this will mean for these upcoming sigs? My guess is that nothing will really change since he'd likely stay on as an endorsee working on other projects, but that's just a guess.



I don't know this for a fact but I assume that as long as Brendon Small is writing and recording music and still maintains his relationship with Gibson, the sig models will still go on as planned but I would have to guess they WON'T feature Dethklok/Metalocalypse/Skwisgaar/Toki branding any more. 

Sad about Metalocalypse but I would love a new Galaktikon album if I can get it.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Jun 11, 2016)

who he?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 11, 2016)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Since someone else bumped it: I saw in the General Music Discussion forum several weeks ago that apparently Metalocalypse has been cancelled. Adult Swim isn't interested in pursuing further seasons, and they won't release the rights to let Brendon crowd fund it or whatever either. The show is just kind of dead in its tracks.
> 
> Anyone know what this will mean for these upcoming sigs? My guess is that nothing will really change since he'd likely stay on as an endorsee working on other projects, but that's just a guess.



He's still doing solo music, so HOPEFULLY he has strong enough ties with Gibson to keep his sig models.



Unleash The Fury said:


> who he?



Revoke your metal card. Now.


----------



## RaulThrashMetal (Jun 12, 2016)

Reverse headstock explorers are just hideous. But the epi sig, a flying v with maple board, how cool is that?


----------



## BoneClaws (Jun 12, 2016)

RaulThrashMetal said:


> Reverse headstock explorers are just hideous. But the epi sig, a flying v with maple board, how cool is that?


Agree on Explorer headstocks.

I do love the light colored maple on a V but if the rest of the body is just white on white, it needs a little bit of contrast to break it up.

If you want a maple fretboard V, why not white body with large black pickguard?

Epiphone actually did that a few years ago but it was only released in Canada, as a Long & McQuade exclusive. 







In fact, they had a full line of "Negative" guitars... very limited quantities for a limited time. I've never played one or seen one in the wild:






I happen to think that's a really cool, interesting, unusual look. I wish Epiphone would re-release that line and market and sell them in the US. I'd be first in line for just about any of them.


----------

